# Because Today Is Not Tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,Yet!



## sawhorseray (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## crazymoon (Mar 25, 2021)

SHR, Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 25, 2021)

Good ones!
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 25, 2021)

LOL . Some really good ones in there .


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 25, 2021)

Cargo space had me in hysterics...in the bathroom.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 25, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Cargo space had me in hysterics.


Me too . 
So Johnny Weissmuller .


----------



## robrpb (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks Ray for the laughs.

Rob


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Me too .
> So Johnny Weissmuller .




What Hole Name??

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> What Hole Name?? Bear



Don't go there John! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> What Hole Name??
> 
> Bear


Best joke ever ! . Lol.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 25, 2021)

Good ones Ray!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> What Hole Name??
> 
> Bear


Lmao


----------



## old sarge (Mar 25, 2021)

Good to laugh at the end of the day. Thanks!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 25, 2021)

LMAO at some of these RayGary


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 25, 2021)

Good ones and thanks for sharing Ray. Love the redneck sushi lol


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 26, 2021)

You got me at the phone booth.
Funny how courtesy has changed since the days from a cordless phone to a cell phone?


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 26, 2021)

LMAO Ray!  The first one I literally LOL'd.  The Blonde.  I'm glad I missed this yesterday, cause I really needed this today.  Thanks my friend, you may have saved lives today, lol.


----------



## mosparky (Mar 26, 2021)

I need that broken bolt sign. Seems to be the story of my life.


----------

